# doodle



## TryHarder (Jul 13, 2011)

doodle	n	(sthg drawn mindlessly)

Το βρήκα ως σκαρίφημα, σκίτσο-περιθωρίου και μουτζούρα. Κανένα από αυτά δεν με ικανοποιεί ιδιαίτερα όμως.

Κάτι άλλο; Προτάσεις για νεολογισμό;


----------



## nickel (Jul 13, 2011)

Σκαρίφημα και καλικατζούρα. Πόσα πια να πούμε;

squiggle
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?2226-squiggle-καλικατζούρα


----------



## daeman (Jul 14, 2011)

Αυτό όμως δεν είναι ούτε σκαρίφημα ούτε καλικατζούρα, είναι κινούμενο σχέδιο , 
though Daffy may be called mindless at times:

The Yankee Doodle Daffy


----------



## nickel (Jul 14, 2011)

Για τους αφόρητα φιλομαθείς και φιλοπερίεργους:
 Yankee Doodle went to town,
Riding on a pony;
He stuck a feather in his hat,
And called it macaroni.

As a term *Doodle* first appeared in the early seventeenth century, and is thought to derive from the Low German _dudel_ or _dödel_, meaning "fool" or "simpleton". The Macaroni wig was an extreme fashion in the 1770s and became contemporary slang for foppishness. The implication of the verse was therefore probably that the Yankees were so unsophisticated that they thought simply sticking a feather in a cap would make them the height of fashion.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yankee_Doodle​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 14, 2011)

Χμμμ..., η λέξη Dödel στον προφορικό λόγο σημαίνει, σωστά, «χαζός», «ανόητος» (fool, morons συλλ., muppet Brit, sl) δίνει το λεξικό. Στα βόρεια γερμανικά όμως, υπάρχει και σημασία penis (vlg).

Αναρωτιέμαι μήπως λοιπόν το Doodle του Γιάνκη είναι πιο κοντά στον επιδειξία, στο κοκοράκι, στο αντράκι.


----------



## TryHarder (Jul 14, 2011)

Αυτό που λείπει από αυτά που βρήκα είναι το mindlessly. Το σκίτσο-περιθωρίου κάτι πάει να καλύψει απο mindlessly αλλά δε μ'αρέσει εδώ το περιφραστικό. Από την άλλη αν το γράψεις ντουντλ δεν προφέρεται τόσο εύκολα με ελληνική προφορά. Σαν ντούντελ που είναι και πιο κοντά στη γερμανική εκδοχή, προφέρεται λίγο πιο εύκολα. 

Το doodle βέβαια έχει και αυτό άλλες εφαρμογές, όπως doodle around που πάλι έχει μέσα τη σημασία του mindlessly. 
Το έχω συναντήσει και στα προφορικά (Αγγλικά) με την σημασία του dildo, αν και σπάνια.


----------



## nickel (Jul 14, 2011)

Αυτό το «σκίτσο περιθωρίου» είναι λίγο περιοριστικό. Το σωστό ήταν κάποτε να έχεις δίπλα στο τηλέφωνο, που ήταν στο χολ, πολλές λευκές σελίδες και να τις γεμίζεις κανονικότατα σε κάθε καθιστό τηλεφώνημα. Σε καθημερινές διατυπώσεις θα πεις ότι κάποιος _σκιτσάριζε μηχανικά_.


----------



## TryHarder (Jul 14, 2011)

Μ'αρέσει το σκιτσάριζε μηχανικά, μόνο που όταν το πεις μηχανικό σκίτσο σε πάει αλλού. 

Ρωτάω γιατί μόλις με καλέσανε να συμμετάσχω σε έκθεση που θα επικεντρώνεται στα εν λόγο σκίτσα. Στην πρόσκληση είχε το αμετάφραστο "doodle" και σαν αντιστοιχία-επεξήγηση το "σκίτσο περιθωρίου". Θα υποθέσω πως έγινε κάποια έρευνα πριν το διατυπώσουν αλλά αφού έχω και εσάς εδώ είπα να δοκιμάσω την τύχη μου (και να ποτίσω λίγο και την περιέργειά μου).


----------



## SBE (Jul 14, 2011)

Πρόκειται δηλαδή για _αφηρημενογράφημα_.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 14, 2011)

Δηλαδή η α-μηχανία μάς κάνει να σκιτσάρουμε μηχαν-ικά;


----------



## TryHarder (Jul 14, 2011)

Αν τα συνδυάσουμε προκύπτει το μηχανογράφημα και το αμηχανογράφημα! :laugh:

...Και το αμυαλογράφημα! :s

Χμμμ.. ίσως πρέπει να αρχίσουμε και ένα νήμα για το mindless (αν δεν υπάρχει ήδη δηλαδή)


----------



## SBE (Jul 15, 2011)

Και το ντούντλι του Γκούγκλη πώς θα το πούμε;
Google doodle, για όσους αναρωτιούνται τι λεω ξαφνικά.


----------



## nickel (Jul 15, 2011)

Το γουγλύφημα, τα γουγλυφήματα.
http://www.google.com/logos/


----------



## TryHarder (Jul 15, 2011)

Εδώ πιστεύω το Google τραβάει λίγο το νόημα του doodle για να το κάνει πιο πιασάρικο. Αν δεν ήταν τόσο όμοιες φωνητικά λέξεις (google και doodle), δεν θα τις είχαν βάλει μαζί. Πχ. αν κάνανε το ίδιο για το Google "mail"... μπορεί να διάλεγαν να τα πουν "mail nails" (από thumbnail). Το doodle απο μόνο του είναι κάτι που γίνεται μηχανικά και αφηρημένα - κάτι που δεν συμβαίνει με τα "ντούντλια του Γκούγκλι" φυσικά.
Κάποια στιγμή βέβαια, μπορεί να δούμε και το doodle να χάνει επίσημα την μηχανική-αφηρημένη-άμυαλη έννοια του.

Αυτές της αυτοτελές εκδοχές λογότυπων της έχω αναφέρει αλλού ως θεματικά (ή θεματικοποιημένα) λογότυπα. Όταν έχουν και ενσωματωμένη κίνηση (animation) τα λέω κινούμενα θεματικά λογότυπα. Κατά καιρούς έχουμε και τα διαδραστικά θεματικά λογότυπα από τη Google...


----------



## daeman (Jul 15, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Χμμμ..., η λέξη Dödel στον προφορικό λόγο σημαίνει, σωστά, «χαζός», «ανόητος» (fool, morons συλλ., muppet Brit, sl) δίνει το λεξικό. Στα βόρεια γερμανικά όμως, υπάρχει και σημασία penis (vlg).
> 
> Αναρωτιέμαι μήπως λοιπόν το Doodle του Γιάνκη είναι πιο κοντά στον επιδειξία, στο κοκοράκι, στο αντράκι.


 


SBE said:


> Και το ντούντλι του Γκούγκλη πώς θα το πούμε;
> Google doodle, για όσους αναρωτιούνται τι λεω ξαφνικά.



Αντιγράφω από το _Googledygook_ _Dicktionary_, _Everything you always wanted to know about_ _Google (But were afraid to ask): _

Γερμανικά: 1. Googledicht (η προτελευταία σημασία) | 2. Googleschwanz. 

Αγγλικά: Googlethick (η πρώτη σημασία), Googledick, Googletail, Googledick. 


Ναι, καύσων. Άρον άρον καύσον  αυτόν (τον δαεμάνο).


----------



## TryHarder (Dec 19, 2011)

Στους μήνες που πέρασαν έχω ακούσει το "doodle" ως καλικατζούρα δυο τρεις φορές και νομίζω ότι ταιριάζει απόλυτα. 

Ενδιαφέρον είναι ότι δύσκολα δέχεται ο ελληνόφωνος αυτή τη μετάφραση του "doodle" και αυτό μάλλον λόγο της αρνητικής χροιάς της λέξης "καλικατζούρα". Ενώ παραδοσιακά και η λέξη "doodle" έχει και αυτή αρνητική χροιά, τα τελευταία χρόνια τα "doodle" έχουν γίνει της μόδας παγκοσμίως (μεταξύ άλλων λόγο της αρνητικής τους χροιάς στο αγγλόφωνο κοινό). Ο ελληνόφωνος όμως που δεν είχε επαφή με την λέξη αυτή πριν αρχίσει η μόδα, δεν έχει την αίσθηση της αρνητικής αυτής χροιάς του doodle. Έτσι, ενώ μπορεί να προσβάλεις έναν Ελληνα καλλιτέχνη αν αναφερθείς στα προσχέδια ή σκίτσα του ως καλικατζούρες, ο ίδιος θα το εκλάβει θετικά αν αναφερθείς σ'αυτά ως doodles.

Ίσως το ανέλυσα λίγο παραπάνω από ό,τι θα έπρεπε αλλά είμαι στο σπίτι όλη μέρα με κρυολόγημα και βαριέμαι απίστευτα.


----------



## nickel (Dec 19, 2011)

Περαστικά.

Έχεις δίκιο γι' αυτή τη διαφορά που επισημαίνεις πάντως. Και δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά που η διαφορετική πορεία κάποιων λέξεων σε δυο διαφορετικές γλώσσες δεν αφήνει να έχουμε καλά ζευγάρια αντιστοιχιών. Εμένα, π.χ., ακόμα με ξενίζουν οι διάφορες συμφράσεις με το «γραφικός» για το _graphic_. «Τι κάνει γραφικές τις γραφικές τέχνες;»


----------



## bernardina (Nov 8, 2013)

Mε το σημερινό της doodle η Google τιμά τον Χέρμαν Ρόρσαχ και τα ρηξικέλευθα doodles του.


----------

